# Red Wings



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Bought my last 2 pair of Red Wing boots in October of 2002!
Paid $179.00 per pair!
Decided it was time for a new pair!
Same style, (4410s) still made in USA, and only gone up in price to $189.95!
98.8% of footwear sold in USA is produced off shore!
60% of Red Wing shoes/boots are produced in the USA!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Bought my last 2 pair of Red Wing boots in October of 2002!
> Paid $179.00 per pair!
> Decided it was time for a new pair!
> Same style, (4410s) still made in USA, and only gone up in price to $189.95!
> ...


I bought my first pair of Redwings right after Thanksgiving. Most expensive footwear I've ever bought. I sure hope they last like yours did. I also hope for just a $10 increase in cost in 13 years they aren't cheapening them up somehow to make that possible.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I wear RW 2270 in literally the shittiest of environments. I replace them once the waterproof goes away (bout a year).

I think the next pair will be 4440's. An employee is testing a pair on the farm now. Seem to be holding up pretty good. The met guard in them comes in handy here.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I used to wear Ariats until they started making them in China and they'd fall apart in less than a year. Then I switched to Wolverine and the heels rotted out like they had termites at about a year. I went back to Red Wings and wear them every day. They're hell to break in but they're comfortable and really show no wear after a couple of years. I'm certainly sold on them.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a pair of insulated Red Wings only wear them in cold weather but really like them don't know the model # off top of my head but they are USA made really like them after getting them broke in.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have worn Red Wings for years at work, and I have worn out more pairs than I care to remember. They are the best work-boot that I have found.

My favorite boot now is Kenetrek's Mountain Extreme. They are pricey but worth every penny. I bought mine for an Alaskan hunt and have worn them for the last 3 years with virtually no wear visible.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have several major problems with my feet. When someone talked me into trying a pair Justin's I thought what the heck. They're the best wearing, easiest boots on my feet I've ever worn, even better than some orthopedic steel toes that I paid almost $300 for. I've been wearing a pair of Justin 766 Copper Caprice steel toes for about 5 or 6 years and they're still going. They're made in the US but not cheap, $200 retail. Need to get me another pair before they move them overseas.

Looks like I better hurry up and find a pair because my size 11B is out of stock like all the other narrow width sizes, probably going to stop making them.

766's

http://www.justinoriginalworkboots.com/footwear/men/styles/8-inch-lace-up-work-boots/766

All their 8" work boots, some aren't made here.

http://www.justinoriginalworkboots.com/footwear/men_styles_8-inch-lace-up-work-boots


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I buy red wing 608 last 2.5-3 years. Only boot I like that'll hold up in dairy conditions. On my feet 8 hours minimum each day. Only wear them when its nice and dry I avoid mud and snow with them. Not cheap but worth it, footwear is very important


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love my red wings. Worth every penny.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I wear 4417. Friend at work got me to try them. Best thing to wear when on cement all day. Made sure to get my allowance from work before leaving. Now have boots for the next 5+ years. Will be buying American red wings made after these wear out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to pass along some serious Red Wing advice, especially for my farming brotherhood:
Red Wing not only makes arguably the greatest boot, but they make probably the best boot INSERTS you'll ever buy!!! 
I had plantar fasciitis something terrible about 6 yrs ago. I read somewhere the red wing inserts gave PF sufferers a great deal of comfort. 
Not only were they comfortable, but I believe they CURED my plantar fasciitis. Nothing else worked.
Even if you don't have PF, buy the expensive inserts!!!!
Remove the factory inserts and put them in your red wings. You won't believe the comfort and support from them.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I can be on my feet all day in my red wings and go change into my regular rubber boots to do evening chores. Won't make it through half of milking and my knees and feet will hurt


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I wore Redwings since I wore Corcorrans in the Army (74). I get about one full year but the Redwings gave up quality and went very expensive. I changed over to Carolinas, same style but a better boot. The sewing at the tounge bottom stays sewn, plus the sole doesn't delaminate. I keep oiled as my ground will dry out leather.

I'll also add: "made in the USA"


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Quit wearing Red Wings after I shattered my femur 5 years ago. Ariat seem to fit my leg now much better, as it stays fairly swollen. I generally get 2 years out of boots as I don't clean the cow poopie off of them as well as I should.


----------

